# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  مشکل در باز کردن فایل ها

## msartin

سلام دوستان
من متلب 2013 رو رو سیستمم نصب کردم. بدون هیچ مشکلی اجرا میشه و برنامه می نویسم و اجرا میکنم. شبیه سازی انجام می دم و اجرا می گیرم و ذخیره می کنم.
ولی وقتی می خوام فایل ذخیره شده رو باز کنم، نرم افزار متلب ارور میده و دو گزینه debug و close program میاره. به نظر شما مشکل کجاست؟
با تشکر

----------


## rahnema1

سلام
شاید به خاطر اینه که ما از نسخه کرک شده متلب استفاده می کنید که مشکل داره
من خودم از نرم افزار octave  استفاده می کنم که بسیاری از قابلیتهای متلب را داره و مهم تر اینکه رایگان و اپن سورس هست و کرکی نیست

----------


## msartin

از راهنماییتون ممنونم ولی من کارمو باید با متلب انجام بدم. کسی تا حالا با این مشکل روبرو شده؟

----------


## msartin

باور کنید اگه جوابشو میدونستم وقتتونو نمیگرفتم.
یکی محض رضای خدا جواب بده لطفا

----------


## AmiN0012

دوست عزیز لطفا متن ارور بگذارید.
برای همه ی پروژه ها این شکلی است؟

----------


## msartin

> دوست عزیز لطفا متن ارور بگذارید.
> برای همه ی پروژه ها این شکلی است؟


Matlab Error.jpg
از اساتید محترم کسی میتونه کمک کنه ؟؟؟؟؟
ضمنا برای باز کردن همه پروژه ها اینجوریه

----------


## AmiN0012

سلام دوست عزیز به احتمال زیاد نسخه متلب شما کرک نشدست که بعد ی مدت شده به این ارور بر خوردید.

----------


## msartin

> سلام دوست عزیز به احتمال زیاد نسخه متلب شما کرک نشدست که بعد ی مدت شده به این ارور بر خوردید.


ممنون از راهنماییتون، ولی هم کرکشو طبق راهنمایی سایت انجام دادم، و هم دوباره نصبش کردم.
ولی مشکل رفع نشد.

----------


## AmiN0012

اگر این موضوع همچنان ادامه دارد، من پیشنهاد می کنم شما را به حذف نسخه قدیمی Microsoft Visual C++‎ . و نصب آخرین نسخه آن شما می توانید آخرین نسخه آن را از این لینک نصب کنید:
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl....aspx?id=30679

----------


## msartin

> اگر این موضوع همچنان ادامه دارد، من پیشنهاد می کنم شما را به حذف نسخه قدیمی Microsoft Visual C++‎‎ . و نصب آخرین نسخه آن شما می توانید آخرین نسخه آن را از این لینک نصب کنید:
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl....aspx?id=30679


دانلود کردم و نصب کردم، بازم مشکل رفع نشد.

----------


## AmiN0012

دوست عزیز این ارور به خاطر کرک برنامست.وقتی همه راه حلا تست شده.خیلی سرچ کردم براتون اما متاسافنه همین راه حلایی که ذکر کردمو پیدا کردم براتون

----------

